# Wyndham Interval International - AC Cert. or XYZ??



## SOS8260456 (Sep 6, 2012)

I only have one Interval International account and it is a corporate account through Wyndham.  I have not done any trades through it since DVC went over to RCI (a while ago).  I haven't even accessed the account until recently when I started playing around for our possible Carribbean trip.  I just did a couple of searches and that was about it.

Today, out of the clear blue, I receive an email on this II account telling me "Thank you, enjoy an extra vacation."   to "Redeem my extra vacation now". 

Here is what it said:

"You were recently selected as part of a group of Interval members to receive a Resort Accommodations Certificate. With this certificate, you can enjoy an extra vacation at one of many global destinations, such as: 

• Orlando, Florida
• Sedona, Arizona
• Atlantic City, New Jersey

 • Palm Springs, California
• Cancún, Mexico
• And More …


Your certificate number is 4xxxxx3, and you can find the certificate details here. To redeem your certificate, visit My Units in the Exchange section on IntervalWorld.com. Or to speak with a vacation advisor, call 888.783.4343.

Travel must be completed by February 6, 2013, and availability is on a first-come, first-served basis, so don't wait!"

Is this the famous AC certificates or XYZ's that I have heard so much about?  If so, I thought I would have needed to make a deposit into II in order to get one.  If not, I am assuming that the availability is the same as the AC's and XYZ's.  There is no place in the "my unit" section to enter the cert number.  It just shows the generic Wyndham unit where I can select unit size and that is it.  I will probably call in the morning to find out more.

Any other Wyndham Interval owners receive this?


----------



## Hobo1 (Sep 6, 2012)

We belong to II through our other TS, not Wyndham, and we usually receive notice twice a year that we are eligible for these bonus certificates. 

They are legitimate and can only be used at the selected resorts they list on the second page of the notice. We assume they have excess inventory at those resorts and are trying to clean out the inventory. There is a $199.00 fee.

Sometimes they have some really nice resorts listed.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 9, 2012)

Yup,  got(get)  same thing.  They had promised me one if I deposited by  EOM which I have not done but did book  a trip Cayman a couple weeks ago!

Since retired no problem using!

My II membership is not through Wyndham so they are not involved!


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 11, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> I only have one Interval International account and it is a corporate account through Wyndham.  I have not done any trades through it since DVC went over to RCI (a while ago).  I haven't even accessed the account until recently when I started playing around for our possible Carribbean trip.  I just did a couple of searches and that was about it.
> 
> Today, out of the clear blue, I receive an email on this II account telling me "Thank you, enjoy an extra vacation."   to "Redeem my extra vacation now".
> 
> ...



I have a WYN corporate account and did not get the offer.

I have personal II account and go the AC.

I have two corporate Marriott Accounts and did not get the offer there.

XYZ is based on you making an exchange and getting a second exchange by just paying another exchange fee.

XYZ and AC are not the same at all.....

What you have is an AC - you do not need to deposit anything to use it. You search using the grid and if you find something you can use, you pay a fee. Usually you can put a request in using the AC as long as the area u r requesting is on the grid - say Orlando in December or January.

Use to be that at 60 days out, the grid would be gone but this has not been the case recently.

HTH



edit - the AC will appear at the top of your "My Unit" screen in a few days - if not, call them.


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 11, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> I have a WYN corporate account and did not get the offer.
> 
> I have personal II account and go the AC.
> 
> ...



I have heard of Wyndham Coorporate Accounts, can you explain what they are? And are their any discounts and/or benifits of having this type of account.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 11, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I have heard of Wyndham Coorporate Accounts, can you explain what they are? And are their any discounts and/or benifits of having this type of account.



A Wyn Corporate account is given to owners whose first Wyn ownership was in an II only Wyn resort and is paid for by Wyndham as part of my ownership.
I do not have a RCI Wyn Corporate account, only an II one.

I have two weeks left in my Wyn Corporate account - a 28K studio and a 63K 1BR - once these are gone, I will not be using the account anymore - as it now takes 130ish??? for a studio/1BR exchange.


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 11, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> A Wyn Corporate account is given to owners whose first Wyn ownership was in an II only Wyn resort and is paid for by Wyndham as part of my ownership.
> I do not have a RCI Wyn Corporate account, only an II one.
> 
> I have two weeks left in my Wyn Corporate account - a 28K studio and a 63K 1BR - once these are gone, I will not be using the account anymore - as it now takes 130ish??? for a studio/1BR exchange.



Thanks, always wondered what that criter was.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Sep 11, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I have heard of Wyndham Coorporate Accounts, can you explain what they are? And are their any discounts and/or benifits of having this type of account.



You should already have a RCI Wyndham corporate account which you access through the RCI portal from the Wyndham website.

I also have another RCI account from Wyndham that was created when we first got into Wyndham.  It wasn't considered a corporate account because I was able to use it for our other timeshare ownerships.  Currently it is only used as a "transfer"  account for our PIC timeshare ownerships.  I cannot use it to book any Wyndham trades.  It is just a way station for the PIC weeks to be deposited into RCI before Wyndham takes them and credits our Wyndam account with our PIC points.

These accounts are called corporate accounts because the membership fee is usually included in your annual dues, you can usually only deposit timeshares associated with the corporation paying for the membership, and probably the corporation should be recieving some type of corporate discount for all these memberships.

Pat,
I read somewhere recently that Wyndham is slowly eliminating any contracts from trading with II.  We should be grandfathered in, but if we sell our II ownership, the new owner will not get II as their trading company, but will get RCI.  We had tossed around just combining our two separate Wyndam accounts and just have the RCI one since I mostly only used II's flexchange benifits.  But after reading that, I decided to keep it.  I think the point cost is high to trade in II (especially since flexchange is gone), but who knows, things may change around AGAIN at some point.

As for this certificate, it is probably useless to us since we are school schedule travelors.


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 12, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> You should already have a RCI Wyndham corporate account which you access through the RCI portal from the Wyndham website.
> 
> I also have another RCI account from Wyndham that was created when we first got into Wyndham.  It wasn't considered a corporate account because I was able to use it for our other timeshare ownerships.  Currently it is only used as a "transfer"  account for our PIC timeshare ownerships.  I cannot use it to book any Wyndham trades.  It is just a way station for the PIC weeks to be deposited into RCI before Wyndham takes them and credits our Wyndam account with our PIC points.
> 
> ...



I never heard of it being referenced that way.  My RCI verison is like yours.  I use it for my PIC week on its way to Wyndham.  If I owned other RCI eligable, non-Wyndham weeks, I could put them into it and trade through RCI.  I get their E-Mails on a fairly regular bases.  Thanks.


----------



## Carol C (Sep 12, 2012)

I also got one of those ACs that popped up in my II account, but no email announcing it. Mine also expires Feb 6...and I already spent it (got Marriott's Sunset Pointe on Hilton Head for Nov 10, a perfect time of year to be on HHI imho.) It came out to $216 and change, if I recall...including tax.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Sep 12, 2012)

When i talked to a 'body snatcher' at Governors Green she said they are no longer a II Resort...Are their other Wyndham resorts that go through II?


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> When i talked to a 'body snatcher' at Governors Green she said they are no longer a II Resort...Are their other Wyndham resorts that go through II?



Here's what a search of "Wyndham" in II's resort directory returns:


Ramada Hollywood Beach Resort - Wyndham Worldwide
HOB  
Hollywood, Florida
Resort Details & Photos

WorldMark South Pacific Club by Wyndham
WRS
Bundall, Queensland, Australia
Resort Details & Photos

WorldMark South Pacific Club by Wyndham Ballarat
WBM  
Ballarat, Victoria, Australia
Resort Details & Photos

WorldMark South Pacific Club by Wyndham Cairns
WTN WT2
Cairns, Queensland, Australia
Resort Details & Photos

WorldMark South Pacific Club by Wyndham Coffs Harbour Terraces
WCH   WC1  
Coffs Harbour, New South Wales, Australia
Resort Details & Photos


WorldMark South Pacific Club by Wyndham Denarau Island
FIJ FI2
Denarau Island, Fiji
Resort Details & Photos


WorldMark South Pacific Club by Wyndham Golden Beach
WGB WG2
Golden Beach, Queensland, Australia
Resort Details & Photos


WorldMark South Pacific Club by Wyndham Pokolbin Hill
WPH  
Pokolbin, New South Wales, Australia
Resort Details & Photos

WorldMark South Pacific Club by Wyndham Port Macquarie
WPM   W1M  
Port Macquarie, New South Wales, Australia
Resort Details & Photos


WorldMark South Pacific Club by Wyndham Port Stephens
WWP WW1
Port Stephens, New South Wales, Australia
Resort Details & Photos


Wyndham Bay Voyage Inn
TBV  
Jamestown, Rhode Island
Resort Details & Photos


Wyndham Governor's Green
WIL
Williamsburg, Virginia
Resort Details & Photos


Wyndham Inn On The Harbor
IOH  
Newport, Rhode Island
Resort Details & Photos


Wyndham Royal Vista Resort
RLV
Pompano Beach, Florida
Resort Details & Photos


Wyndham Sapphire Beach Club & Resort
WSA  
Cupecoy, St. Maarten, Dutch Caribbean
Resort Details & Photos


Wyndham Vacation Resorts Asia Pacific Flynns Beach
WFN  
Port Macquarie, New South Wales, Australia
Resort Details & Photos


Wyndham Vacation Resorts Asia Pacific Kirra Beach
WKB
Kirra Beach, Queensland, Australia
Resort Details & Photos


Wyndham Vacation Resorts Shawnee Village - Depuy Village
SHD  
Shawnee-on-Delaware, Pennsylvania
Resort Details & Photos


Wyndham Vacation Resorts Shawnee Village - Depuy Village II
SHQ  
Shawnee-on-Delaware, Pennsylvania
Resort Details & Photos


Wyndham Vacation Resorts Shawnee Village - Fairway Village
SHF  
Shawnee-on-Delaware, Pennsylvania
Resort Details & Photos

Wyndham Vacation Resorts Shawnee Village - Ridge Top
SHE  
Shawnee-on-Delaware, Pennsylvania
Resort Details & Photos


Wyndham Vacation Resorts Shawnee Village - RidgeTop Summit
SHS
Shawnee-on-Delaware, Pennsylvania
Resort Details & Photos

Wyndham Vacation Resorts Shawnee Village - River Village I
SHO  
Shawnee-on-Delaware, Pennsylvania
Resort Details & Photos

Wyndham Vacation Resorts Shawnee Village - River Village II
SHX  
Shawnee-on-Delaware, Pennsylvania
Resort Details & Photos

Wyndham at Ka'Eo Kai
PAK  
Princeville, Kauai, Hawaii


----------



## SOS8260456 (Sep 12, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I never heard of it being referenced that way.  My RCI verison is like yours.  I use it for my PIC week on its way to Wyndham.  If I owned other RCI eligable, non-Wyndham weeks, I could put them into it and trade through RCI.  I get their E-Mails on a fairly regular bases.  Thanks.



rr,
Have you used RCI for an exchange since the new "portal" came into existence?  In the old days, you would make a Wyndham deposit of an actual week which would either be an "invisible" week that you actually had to call RCI to search with or a visible week that you could do your searching yourself.  "invisible weeks" were weeks that did not already have a unit/resort assigned to them.  They just had an overall average trade power.  Visible weeks already had a week/resort assigned so it would show like a regular RCI deposit in your account.  These are the accounts that both you and I have that we still need for our PIC weeks.

In that system there were not alot of visible weeks, so most people ended up with an invisible week that could not be searched with online.  They had to call and speak with an RCI rep.  As I am sure you know, RCI reps don't always tell you what all is available.  There are plenty of stories of people seeing something online with a different deposit and then calling to use their invisible week to book it, the rep stating that she could not see it, the member insisting that it was there, and then all of sudden the rep would "find" it.  This is why there was such a push to allow owners to do their own searches.  II already had the corporate account in place for II Wyndham users and all we had to do was pick a unit size and we could see what was available before we made the deposit.  If it could be done at II, why not RCI?

Well, owners now have the ability to search online themselves if they access RCI through the Wyndham website portal.  That is your corporate RCI account.  There has been talk about the possiblity of eliminating RCI accounts like ours because they are technically paying for 2 RCI accounts for us, but if they did eliminate that other account I don't know how they would handle our PIC weeks.  From what I understand if something is booked through the Wyndham RCI portal it shows up in a whole new RCI account, not the original one that we have.  Since I don't use my Wyndham points for exchanging since the new system came into play, I don't know this for a fact.  But I have good reasons to believe it is this way.

So that is our Wyndham corporate account.  



Ridewithme38 said:


> When i talked to a 'body snatcher' at Governors Green she said they are no longer a II Resort...Are their other Wyndham resorts that go through II?



Governors Green, Royal Vista and Star Island used to trade through II.  If you purchased your first ownership contract at one of these resorts, then your assigned trading company was II.  Even if at a later date you added a contract from an RCI resort like Kingsgate, those points would trade through RCI.  It also went then opposite way, if you owned Kingsgate first, an RCI resort, then added Governor's Green, your Governors Green points would trade through RCI.

Someone who was at the Royal Vista annual meeting mentioned that it was said there that they were eliminating this and that all new accounts would be trading through RCI and not II.  My II ownership is through Royal Vista and since I have not heard any different, I am assuming that the old accounts are grandfathered with II until sold.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Sep 12, 2012)

Fixed weeks at duel affiliated resorts would still have the ability to select their own exchange company since exchange company membership is not included in their yearly fees.

As far as I know, Worldmark has always had the ability to trade through either RCI or II using the same ownership.


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 12, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> ... Have you used RCI for an exchange since the new "portal" came into existence? ...



Have not used any the way you are referring to.  However, I had a number of RCI certificates for weeks that I got in conjunction with new timeshare purchases.  I therefore, have five RCI weeks to my credit in my non-RCI portal account.  I have to use or loss them in the next 10 months or so.  They are not normal RCI deposited weeks, they have certain restrictions on their use.  If I want to use them, I have to call RCI and see if they have availablity where I want to go.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 12, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Have not used any the way you are referring to.  However, I had a number of RCI certificates for weeks that I got in conjunction with new timeshare purchases.  I therefore, have five RCI weeks to my credit in my non-RCI portal account.  I have to use or loss them in the next 10 months or so.  They are not normal RCI deposited weeks, they have certain restrictions on their use.  If I want to use them, I have to call RCI and see if they have availablity where I want to go.



RR:

Think about it!  RCI is a match maker, you give a beach resort and I give a ski resort. Zero sum! So, where does the inventory come from to give you  5 free(actually $250 or more)  to use vouchers. They used to give these out for just showing up for sales pitch! Turn over and look in lower left corner  for availability. More bang for  ones buck using last call and get-a-way.

When RCI inventory is  stratifed  from  yachts   riding the waves   to whale shit these fall below  that.


----------



## rrlongwell (Sep 12, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> RR:
> 
> Think about it!  RCI is a match maker, you give a beach resort and I give a ski resort. Zero sum! So, where does the inventory come from to give you  5 free(actually $250 or more)  to use vouchers. They used to give these out for just showing up for sales pitch! Turn over and look in lower left corner  for availability. More bang for  ones buck using last call and get-a-way.
> 
> When RCI inventory is  stratifed  from  yachts   riding the waves   to whale shit these fall below  that.



The inventory is, no doubt, under utilized resorts.  I do not use RCI very much and do not forsee me using these at all (I have more than enough Wyndham Points to handle where I want to go).  The RCI fees still have to be paid on the certificates, so I see no value to me.


----------



## hjtug (Sep 13, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> A Wyn Corporate account is given to owners whose first Wyn ownership was in an II only Wyn resort and is paid for by Wyndham as part of my ownership.
> I do not have a RCI Wyn Corporate account, only an II one.
> 
> I have two weeks left in my Wyn Corporate account - a 28K studio and a 63K 1BR - once these are gone, I will not be using the account anymore - as it now takes 130ish??? for a studio/1BR exchange.



74K for a studio/1BR exchange.

_Originally Posted by SOS8260456  
I think the point cost is high to trade in II (especially since flexchange is gone), 
_

Are you sure flexchange is gone?


----------



## SOS8260456 (Sep 13, 2012)

hjtug said:


> 74K for a studio/1BR exchange.
> 
> _Originally Posted by SOS8260456
> I think the point cost is high to trade in II (especially since flexchange is gone),
> ...



From what I was told it was, but I didn't pursue it because I do know that the 28K deposits are gone and that is what I used for my flexchanges.  I have found more cost effective ways to get the exchanges that I need and for us, using the points within the Wyndham system is the best use for our needs.  I know the general way the new system works, but didn't pursue the specifics too much because I don't see us using it.


----------



## hjtug (Sep 13, 2012)

Originally Posted by hjtug   
_Are you sure flexchange is gone?_



SOS8260456 said:


> From what I was told it was, but I didn't pursue it because I do know that the 28K deposits are gone and that is what I used for my flexchanges.  I have found more cost effective ways to get the exchanges that I need and for us, using the points within the Wyndham system is the best use for our needs.  I know the general way the new system works, but didn't pursue the specifics too much because I don't see us using it.



Yes, the disappearance of the 28K deposits was a blow.  From what I have seen there has been no fundamental change on the II end, only the changes that Wyndham has made on the point deposit amounts.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 13, 2012)

staceyeileen said:


> Interesting.  So at 178k points this is a value season reservation, right?  According to the conversion chart, I would think this should have required 140k points to book a 2BR in value season through RCI...



Here is the chart posted on another thread....



hjtug said:


> 74K for a studio/1BR exchange.
> 
> _Originally Posted by SOS8260456
> I think the point cost is high to trade in II (especially since flexchange is gone),
> ...





SOS8260456 said:


> From what I was told it was, but I didn't pursue it because I do know that the 28K deposits are gone and that is what I used for my flexchanges.  I have found more cost effective ways to get the exchanges that I need and for us, using the points within the Wyndham system is the best use for our needs.  I know the general way the new system works, but didn't pursue the specifics too much because I don't see us using it.


----------



## jules54 (Sep 16, 2012)

I got this same AC did a search for Cabo during the time I will be there Nov. 10-Nov. 24. Used online exchange choose the AC week upon request. OMG it pulled some FAB resorts it was 6am central time about 60 days from check-in. I almost booked a 2 bedroom at a great five star resort, but had to get going to work. Tried to find it later and of course it was long gone. I could have got that for 199.00. Saw the same resort on getaways for 999.00. I have also had really good luck with the XYZ resort 2 for 1. I usually use it for Mexico so maybe that is why it works out for me. II has really been working for me.


----------

